# what can clean me out?



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

I was wondering what I could take to effectively and safely clean me out? I am full of stool I can feel it and I think that the new medicine I am trying isn't working as it should b/c I am so full. What would be good to take to help get rid of everything, so I can start fresh?Thanks!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

There are two things you can buy over the counter that will clean you out. One is a bottle of Citrate of Magneisum. It usually comes in lime or cherry flaver. It can be bought in any drug store. You drink the whole bottle (preferably on an empty stomach)..followed by a large glass of water. Don't plan on leaving the house the day you take this though. It can start working in a little as an hour or up to six hours.The other one you can try is Fleets Phospho Soda (I prefer this over the Cit.of Mag.) It comes in a small bottle. Start off by mixing half the bottle with a glass of water, drink down, followed by another glass of plain water. This usually works in an hour or two also. Which ever one you choose, don't plan on leaving the house, because you will be making many trips to the "throne".


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Milk of Magnesia has woked for me.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Milk of magnesia did nothing for me


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Kellie,Start with some Senna tea to get the "clog" out, or if you don't want unpredictable timing - which can happen with senna - do an enema at home using a hot water bottle which has the enema adjustment. You can buy one at an apothecary. Then maintain with some Oxy C. It's the best stuff I've tried. You can do a search on the internet and find it. Good Luck!


----------

